# George Sarah



## Illuminandi

I'm on a quest of sorts. But first, some introductions. This is the obscure "electro-composer" George Sarah. But more importantly this is some of his unique music:

An excerpt from "Lament" (The first 20 seconds or so of the video)





"Emo"





Parts of the film score for "The Passion of Joan of Arc" (1928)
Joan of Arc Overture

He writes what a lot of people describe as electronic chamber music, and has composed for shows as diverse as Buffy the Vampire Slayer to specials on the Discovery Channel. I know this stuff technically wouldn't be called classical music, but it has a sort of classical beauty to it wrapped in a modern teenybopper aesthetic. And by classical, I mean the classical principles of beauty not classical music per se. Nevertheless, it's a beauty that can't be described as overly sentimental or saccharine in any way (which I dislike). Yet, it still feels modern in a way, with warm cellos bouncing to electronic pops. I'm just seeing if anyone could recommend me anything similar to this because I can't find anything else like it. It just has that beauty you could find in Bach for instance without being overly sentimental like the Romantics. And yet, it could potentially fit right in sonically with a teen's playlist of Katy Perry and Lady Gaga.


----------

